Ask HN: What lists or platforms help match black-owned businesses and investors? - syllable_studio
======
mtmail
[https://fundblackfounders.com/](https://fundblackfounders.com/)
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23645544](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23645544)).
The twitter account is from January 2019 so it might already have some
traction.

~~~
syllable_studio
Thanks so much! It does look like it's had a little traction. I'm glad to see
that. I'll check it out and pass this along to friends who have been asking.

